# Our rookies (pics)



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

That first pic of alando made me laugh


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Rookie class, i like drug boy sean williams in the back holdin out his jersey for the nets lol.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

DJ looks a little like JJ in his uniform. Tucker is just awfully ugly.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Tucker looks like a young Tim Thomas.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, looking forward to seeing them on the court.

... But I have this odd feeling that I'm going to be seeing them on the bench quite a bit instead.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I think DJ is trying to imply he has "big balls"


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Kekai said:


> I think DJ is trying to imply he has "big balls"


:lol:


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

D.J. Strawberry is a pimp


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I love it. In the back Sean Williams is all, New Jersey baby and Oden seems to be leaning away from him. lol

Tucker's the man.


----------

